

Inadvertent Algorithmic Cruelty - gyardley
http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2014/12/24/inadvertent-algorithmic-cruelty/

======
mkr-hn
When someone tries to start a conversation about the ethics of technology
among technology-focused people:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9c_KttvQPU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9c_KttvQPU)

